# Medium format camera recomendations?



## Merisit (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi There. I am new to this forum and to medium format photography. I am interested in purchasing a  med. format camera. What are your favorites? Is there a web site that you all recommend that would contain opinions about different cameras?
Thank you!


----------



## 303villain (Sep 13, 2005)

try to find a local camera store that sells used cameras.  and it largely depends on how deep your pockets are. i got a nice mf camera(one where you can actually change lenses) used at my local camera store for 270.  you can spend anything in that range all the way up to thousands of dollars for a good, new camera.  i wont mention any brands cause i honestly dont know a ton about them. BUT i have been told several times to stay away from holga.


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 13, 2005)

Merisit said:
			
		

> Hi There. I am new to this forum and to medium format photography. I am interested in purchasing a  med. format camera. What are your favorites? Is there a web site that you all recommend that would contain opinions about different cameras?
> Thank you!




hi merisit. look at my for sale camera on this forum, its priced very reasonably and you would have loads of fun with it!


----------



## Happy Medium (Sep 13, 2005)

For a first medium format camera, seriously consider a twin lens reflex.  There are plenty of advantages to going that route, chief among them the great value of TLRs these days.  Wait for Ksmattfish to get over here, he'll help you out immensely.

The Yashicamat 124-G is a great value, (they can usually be found for around $100 on eBay.  Very sharp lens, compact size, built in light meter, and extroardinarily quiet shutter.

The Mamiya TLRs are unique in that they support interchangeable lenses. The models go from the C-2, C-3, C-22, C-33, C-220, C-330, C-330F, and C-330S.  They are all bigger than the average TLR, but their features justify their size and heft.

The 3 series have more bells and whistles, like automatic shutter cocking and a parallax indicator, and the higher the number, the more sophisticated the camera is.  The older ones (C-33 and down) tend to be much heavier.

I shoot a C-330F and love it, but any medium format camera is capable of creating stunning images. (You may also want to look into medium format folders)


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 13, 2005)

Merisit said:
			
		

> Is there a web site that you all recommend that would contain opinions about different cameras?
> Thank you!



http://medfmt.8k.com/

What are you going to photograph?  How much do you want to spend?


----------



## Merisit (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi all...thanks for the replies.  I am looking to do some fine art black and white photos (nothing commercial) with mostly natural lighting.  Figures, landscapes etc...I have lots of experience with 35 mm and digital...I like simple cameras and wouldn't use a ton of bells and whistles.  Im looking to spend less than $300 if that's feasible for a good medium format.



Thanks!


----------



## 303villain (Sep 15, 2005)

try and find a used mamiya, i love c330.  like i said got it for like 270, spend that 30 dollars on film


----------



## Paul Ron (Sep 15, 2005)

When buying an old camera be sure to be prepared to invest a few more dollars in over due maintenance like seals adn lens CLA. Some of this, the foam seals are DIY type work you can save you quite a few dollars on.

TLRs are great and selling cheap. Mamiya C330s built like tanks, plenty for for sale and cheap. Lenses are still available and still being repaired by Mamiya.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Sep 15, 2005)

If you're a bargain hunter like me, look for a TLR like a YashicaMat.  I have 124G and have been SUPER happy with it.  I spent about $170 on it.

I just recently picked up a Pentacon 6 for about $150.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 15, 2005)

Are you going to hand hold or use on a tripod?

I prefer a TLR if I'm going to hand hold.  They are usually smaller and lighter than an SLR, and no mirror slap.

Most of the common medium format SLRs on the used market are going for a heck of a deal these days.  For $300 check out a Bronica, like MDowdey's.  They are great cameras.


----------



## Wally (Sep 17, 2005)

Might also try an AGFA Clack, or AGFA Isola. You can easily get them on Ebay for less than $30.00 I have a bunch of them.

They take standard 120 film. The Clack will give you a 6X9cm negative, and the Isola will give you a 6x6cm negative.

They were made back in the 1950s and 1960s and were very popular in Europe. Not a lot (ok no) bells and whistles but take great pictures.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 18, 2005)

There is also a 6x6 version of the Clack called the Clik.  I have been very impressed with the shots I've seen from the Clack and Clik.  I pretty much put them in the fantastic plastic camera category.


----------



## Happy Medium (Sep 18, 2005)

303villain said:
			
		

> try and find a used mamiya, i love c330.  like i said got it for like 270, spend that 30 dollars on film





			
				mountainlander said:
			
		

> If you're a bargain hunter like me, look for a TLR like a YashicaMat. I have 124G and have been SUPER happy with it. I spent about $170 on it.
> 
> I just recently picked up a Pentacon 6 for about $150.



I paid $190 for my C330F. If you keep your eyes open and be patient, some _great_ deals can be found. The hardest part is figuring out what you want.


----------



## montresor (Sep 18, 2005)

Yep, C330S Mamiya is an amazing thing, plus it's heavy enough to use as a weapon -- 5 lbs roughly. But cunningly designed, and the interchangable lens system is a real plus. The nice thing is that you can start with a body and one lens (80mm) and build a nice kit over time as you get more $ for other lenses. Mamiya will still service the later "black" lenses too.

Have been messing with a Koni-Omega Rapid 200 I got and kind of like it a lot -- 3 outstanding Hexanon lenses, 2 magazine backs, great smooth rangefinder, etc. The poor man's Mamiya 7 -- compare roughly $500 for the complete kit with $2700 for the Mamiya 7 kit. You can get a good Koni-Omega Rapid with 90mm Hexanon lens for a couple hundred bucks. It has the added advantage of being one of the stranger-looking cameras. Also big and heavy, 5.25 lbs, great for keeping muggers at bay.


----------



## montresor (Sep 18, 2005)

I just remembered, don't overlook the Agfa folders from the early 1950s, the Agfa Isolette 1, 2, & 3. Two and Three are rangefinder types. I have an Isolette 1, a "guess-how-far-you-are-from-the-subject" type, that I paid $60 for, great condition, bellows light-tight, shutter crisp. Functions so simple a small kid could work it. Takes 6x6cm negatives on 120 film, and folds up compactly enough to slip into a jacket pocket.


----------



## binglemybongle (Sep 20, 2005)

Can i jump on the band wagon?

Call me dumb (please dont) but do all TLRs have the ability to change lenses or are some just fixed?


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 20, 2005)

binglemybongle said:
			
		

> do all TLRs have the ability to change lenses or are some just fixed?



Mamiya is the only medium format TLRs with interchangable lenses that I know of.


----------



## binglemybongle (Sep 20, 2005)

So do you need to decide before buying what purpose the camera is for?

As in portraiture, landscapes etc...


Also:

If the camera you buy is 30 years old, how do you go about getting batteries for them? And any other consumables.

Im i right in thinking that most TLRs use standard 120 film (well the majority anyway).

I ask because im interested in getting a second, cheapy TLR but want to know that im not wasting my money by getting something thats obsolete or expensive to buy things for.

Forgive my ignorance!!! 

Ive been looking at Rolleiflex, Yashica and Mamiya. All dependant on price of course!


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 20, 2005)

binglemybongle said:
			
		

> So do you need to decide before buying what purpose the camera is for?
> 
> As in portraiture, landscapes etc...



Nope, because you aren't going to get a choice.    TLRs with a fixed lens are usually 75mm or 80mm focal length.  There is a wide and tele Rolleiflex, but they run $1500+.



> If the camera you buy is 30 years old, how do you go about getting batteries for them?



Don't worry about it.  They don't take batteries.  And most of them are around 40 years old or older.



> Im i right in thinking that most TLRs use standard 120 film (well the majority anyway).



Yes, although there are 35mm, 4x5, and even 8x10 versions.



> I ask because im interested in getting a second, cheapy TLR but want to know that im not wasting my money by getting something thats obsolete or expensive to buy things for.



Well, they don't have a lot of bells and whistles, and you may have to do a little searching for some accessories, but if I had to give up all my cameras but one, my Rolleiflex TLR is the one I'd keep.  Rolleiflex brand gear can be a little expensive because it's collectable, although there are some other companies that make/made Rolleiflex stuff, and the prices aren't too bad.  Most Rolliecord, Mamiya, Yashica, and Minolta TLR stuff goes for better deals.  I was looking for a lens hood for my Rolleiflex; the Rollieflex brand hood was $90+ used, but I got a Kalimar hood that was identical for $20.


----------



## binglemybongle (Sep 20, 2005)

Just what I needed to know. Thanks! 


Now i just need to save my pennies and wait for the enevitable bargain to crop up.....


----------



## montresor (Sep 21, 2005)

For TLR with interchangeable lenses, there's also the Koni-Omegaflex, but good luck finding a body and one lens, let alone additional lenses. I saw one at B&H with one 80mm lens going for about $1500, which is a lot for a camera you probably will have trouble getting serviced!


----------



## selmerdave (Sep 21, 2005)

Is there a big difference between the Yahsica 124 and the 124G?  I saw one has a maximum shutter speed of 1/500th and the "G" has 1/1000th, but other than that is there anything?

Dave


----------



## Merisit (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the info!  Now I've just got to make a decision!


----------



## binglemybongle (Sep 23, 2005)

selmerdave said:
			
		

> Is there a big difference between the Yahsica 124 and the 124G? I saw one has a maximum shutter speed of 1/500th and the "G" has 1/1000th, but other than that is there anything?




Ive been doing some top grade snooping!

Apparently the only differnece between the 124 and the 124g is that the g has gold contacts for the battery for the light meter.

Im planning to get one or the other.

Which brings me to say:

Where do i get a replacement for the PX13 (PX625) battery???!!! - Now discontinued.

Apparently the mercury batteries (PX13) are banned now. They used to be 1.35v but all the modern (supposed) equivalents are 1.5v.

From what i've read, this throws the light meter out and wrongly exposes the film if you set it to what it says.


The only thing ive come accross is either:

Buy a Wein Cell - Air Zinc - for £6 ($10) a time, that last 3-4 months

or 

Buy an adaptor that acts as a size and voltage adaptor for the LR9 battery which is 1.35v, but the adaptor costs £27 ($40).

Can anyone give advice for this problem???

Does anyone care?!


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 23, 2005)

binglemybongle said:
			
		

> Can anyone give advice for this problem???



Buy a hand held light meter, and don't worry about finding batteries for old cameras anymore.


----------



## binglemybongle (Sep 23, 2005)

Good answer! I got so involved intrying to find batteries, i didn't give it a thought.

Thanks.


----------



## sincere (Sep 11, 2016)

ksmattfish said:


> binglemybongle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the info, i sm eyeing a Mamiya 6 or 7 right now


----------



## fmw (Sep 12, 2016)

For years I used a Mamiya RZ67 single lens reflex.  The lenses were absolutely stupendous, easily as good as the German and Swedish lenses found on other SLR's.  Back in the day it was a fairly expensive system.  I don't know what they they sell for today but I would imagine they could be affordable.  I have a lot of experience with Hasselblad as well but I much preferred the RZ.


----------



## randymckown (Sep 16, 2016)

Mine was the Mamiya 645 Pro but that was like 20 years ago


----------

